

TechCrunch Down? - russw

I'm getting an error 503 when I visit TC, anyone else?
======
Ryan_Brooks
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

~~~
ejs
this link gets posted like every day... and yet each time I use it I think its
a great site

but I think it would be more useful to post with the address to check (for
lazy people like me).

ie. <http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/techcrunch.com>

